# وحشتنا يا .......



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 مايو 2011)

بسم الله القوي

كتير من الاعضاء اللي بنحبهم ونحترمهم 
وكان ليهم دور كبير في تقدم المنتدي 
الناس دي بؤلهم وحشتونا 

وحشتنا يا ....
جوجو 
فراشه مسيحيه 
فاديه 
ويلم تل 
علاء كامل 
بشور راغب وجوجو راغب 
اسماشيل 
روزي 
كيريا 
بريسكيلا 
بنت الملك 
بنوبونايه 

وطبعا في غيرهم كتير جدا 
وفي نفس الوقت في ناس موجوده 
بس وحشنا قلمها ومواضيعها 

يا ريت اللي يشوف كلامي من الناس دي يطمنا عليه 
او حد يطمنا عليهم 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليهم كلهم ويكونوا بخير 
وفعلا وحشتونا
بالنسبة لبرسكيلا ( اختى  )
نشكر ربنا هى كويسة خالص 
لكن ظروف الشغل بتخليها صعب تدخل 
وبتسلم على الكل 
الله ينور عليك يا عياد 
ومنور 
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 مايو 2011)

*الاستاذ نيومان*

*وحشتنا...*

*الاستاذ علاء كامل*

*وحشتنا....*

*اين انتم؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليهم كلهم ويكونوا بخير
> وفعلا وحشتونا
> بالنسبة لبرسكيلا ( اختى  )
> نشكر ربنا هى كويسة خالص
> ...



يا رب دايما بخير
ويوفقها في شغلها٠

علي فكره توقيعك جميل جدا


----------



## tamav maria (15 مايو 2011)

روزي
فراشه مسيحيه
وحشتووووووووووووووووني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *الاستاذ نيومان*
> 
> *وحشتنا...*
> 
> ...



ونضيف عليهم
لي شربل
ميرسي تروث علي الاضافه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> روزي
> فراشه مسيحيه
> وحشتووووووووووووووووني



فراشه وحشتنا جدا٠
ونصه كمان بس مش اوي
ميرسي نيتا نورتي


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مايو 2011)

اسمي موجود


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مايو 2011)

*فين روزى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ طمنونى عليها *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> اسمي موجود



‏ ‏  لا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مايو 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فين روزى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ طمنونى عليها *



حتي في سؤالك متحيزه للمرأه
يا ساتر
اطمني يختي نصه بخير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اهلا وسهلا



اهلا بيك يا مستر


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

فكرة جميلة يا ملاك

انشاء الله يكونوا بخير كلهك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مايو 2011)

*اضيف *

*اني بل*

*راجعا ليسوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

*وانا وانااااااااااا فين :t9:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> وانا وانااااااااااا فين



هههههههه وانا كمان فين

اى نعم انا لزقت فى المنتدى بس برده هههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههه وانا كمان فين
> 
> اى نعم انا لزقت فى المنتدى بس برده هههههههههه


 
*ههههههههه*
*خلاص احنا نعمل انقلاااااااااااب :budo:*
*ونعتصم فالموضوع لحد مايظهر له صاحب*
*حضرى القنابل والرشاشات يا حجة :gun:*
*مينفعش اختم الجملة دى بتاسونى بقى *
*حجة لايقة اكتر:fun_lol:*
*هههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> ههههههههه
> خلاص احنا نعمل انقلاااااااااااب
> ونعتصم فالموضوع لحد مايظهر له صاحب
> حضرى القنابل والرشاشات يا حجة
> ...



هههههههههههه

احنا نمسك صاحب الموضوع ونديله علقة لحد ما يقر بالحقيقة

هو ده الشغل المضبوط ههههههههههه

اه حجة اليق كتير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

*ايييييييييييون انا ملاحظة غياب كوبتك مرمر وتاسونى كوينا
مش بيدخلوا غير كل يوم يا جمااااااعة لازم حد او هما يطمنونا عليهم لما مايدخلوش بقى 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ايييييييييييون انا ملاحظة غياب كوبتك مرمر وتاسونى كوينا*​
> *مش بيدخلوا غير كل يوم يا جمااااااعة لازم حد او هما يطمنونا عليهم لما مايدخلوش بقى *
> *هههههههههههه*​


* يا ساااااااااااتر *
*بذمتك يا نصابة انتى *
*شفتينى من الساعة 4 الفجر لحد النهارده الساعة 2 الضهر :11azy:*
*لالا الدنيا مبقاش فيها خير :a4:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * يا ساااااااااااتر *
> *بذمتك يا نصابة انتى *
> *شفتينى من الساعة 4 الفجر لحد النهارده الساعة 2 الضهر :11azy:*
> *لالا الدنيا مبقاش فيها خير :a4:*
> *هههههههه*​


*:heat::heat::heat:
الحق يتقاااااال 
اااااااااااااه شوفتك هههههههههه
اتقل خيرها يا اوختى ايون :11azy:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> ايييييييييييون انا ملاحظة غياب كوبتك مرمر وتاسونى كوينا
> مش بيدخلوا غير كل يوم يا جمااااااعة لازم حد او هما يطمنونا عليهم لما مايدخلوش بقى
> هههههههههههه



اه فعلااا بجد وانا كمان ملاحظة غيابى 

كل ما اقعد ملقنيش هههههههههههه

ابص لروحى فجأة لقتنى هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> فكرة جميلة يا ملاك
> 
> انشاء الله يكونوا بخير كلهك



يا رب يا تاسوني 
ميرسي يا قمر 
نورتي ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وانا وانااااااااااا فين :t9:*​


منتي منوره اهو يختي 
انا بسال علي الناس اللي مش موجوده ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههه وانا كمان فين
> 
> اى نعم انا لزقت فى المنتدى بس برده هههههههههه


لزقتي ازاي يعني 
هههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا تاسوني منوره


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *خلاص احنا نعمل انقلاااااااااااب :budo:*
> *ونعتصم فالموضوع لحد مايظهر له صاحب*
> *حضرى القنابل والرشاشات يا حجة :gun:*
> ...


*قنابل ورشاشات 
يا لهويز دا انا صاحب الموضوع يعني انا مطلوب 
حرام عليكم معندكمش اخوات بلاستيك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> احنا نمسك صاحب الموضوع ونديله علقة لحد ما يقر بالحقيقة
> 
> ...


طب وليه علقه 
هؤل علي كل حاجه يا بيه
 بس كهربا لا كهربا لا
اااااااااااااااااااه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ايييييييييييون انا ملاحظة غياب كوبتك مرمر وتاسونى كوينا
> مش بيدخلوا غير كل يوم يا جمااااااعة لازم حد او هما يطمنونا عليهم لما مايدخلوش بقى
> هههههههههههه*​


اتصدقي مخدتش بالي من الموضوع ده 
طيب هما مهيدخلوش امتي ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه فعلااا بجد وانا كمان ملاحظة غيابى
> 
> كل ما اقعد ملقنيش هههههههههههه
> 
> ابص لروحى فجأة لقتنى هههههههههههه


لقيتني تخنت فائجه وكبرت معدتي 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مايو 2011)

ملاك فاقد الامل قال:


> اتصدقي مخدتش بالي من الموضوع ده
> طيب هما مهيدخلوش امتي ؟


*مش عارفة احنا ندعى والباقى على ربنا 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 مايو 2011)

ملاك فاقد الامل قال:


> *متحكمش علي حد يا عم مايكل
> كل واحد ليه ظروفه
> واكيد في احتمال كبيره انهم يرجعوا
> نورت يا حج *​




*بونبونايه موجوده وبخير
بس هى معندهاش dsl
وبتدخل من ال usb
والفيس عندها فرى عشان كده مش بتقدر تدخل المنتدى لانه بيكون غالى جدا على ال usb*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> لزقتي ازاي يعني
> هههههههههههههه
> ميرسي يا تاسوني منوره



ههههههههه ده انا اتحولت كمان



> طب وليه علقه
> هؤل علي كل حاجه يا بيه
> بس كهربا لا كهربا لا
> اااااااااااااااااااه



هههههههه اعترف

ليه مسألتش علينا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *مش عارفة احنا ندعى والباقى على ربنا
> هههههههههههه*​


خلي املك في ربنا كتير


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2011)

> لقيتني تخنت فائجه وكبرت معدتي
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههه انا مش عارفنى انا توهت منى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بونبونايه موجوده وبخير
> بس هى معندهاش dsl
> وبتدخل من ال usb
> والفيس عندها فرى عشان كده مش بتقدر تدخل المنتدى لانه بيكون غالى جدا على ال usb*



تقريبا كلناعارفين ظروف بوني يا مون 
بس محبتش اسيحي يعني :w00t:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه انا مش عارفنى انا توهت منى



انا مش انا 
لا دي بجامتي ولا دي دوافري 
انا مش عارفني انا كنتي مني انا مش انا ههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2011)

يا مسهل ويجيو يا سيدي
خلي املك في ربنا كتير​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *تم حذف مشاركتين من الموضوع ليا*
> *رغم ان المشاركتين مفهمش اي حاجه*
> *ياريت اللي حذف يعرفني السبب ايه المره دي*​



*سيتم ارسال السبب ع الخاص منعاً لتشتيت الموضوع ورجاء عدم الرد هنا لنفس السبب
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مايو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سيتم ارسال السبب ع الخاص منعاً لتشتيت الموضوع ورجاء عدم الرد هنا لنفس السبب*
> 
> *سلام ونعمه *​


 

*شكرا لردك وانا رديت وفهمتك قصدي*
*وتم حذف مشاركتي الاخيره*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2011)

معقول كنت هنسي حبيب هارتي 
كوكو مان 
وحشتنا يا غالي​


----------



## جيلان (16 مايو 2011)

انا اسمى مكتوب ؟ ... طوويب ههههههههه
ايه ده وانا موحشتكمش ولا ايه مع انى منورة على طوول


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> انا اسمى مكتوب ؟ ... طوويب ههههههههه
> ايه ده وانا موحشتكمش ولا ايه مع انى منورة على طوول


سرحان عبد البصير 
امسي مكتوب ؟؟
ههههههههههههههه
يا رب دايما منوره يا جيلي :99:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2011)

*اختي الغاليه روكا *
*ربنا يرجعك بالسلامه*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مايو 2011)

*وحشتنا يا طحبوش 
*​


----------



## sparrow (19 مايو 2011)

*جوجو*
*روزي *
*كوكو مان*
*بقالهم فترة طويله مدخلوش المنتدي*
*بس روزي وكوكو احيانا بشفهم في الفيس*
*اما جوجو مش باين خالص لو حد عارف حاجة عنه ياريت يطمنا *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *جوجو*
> *روزي *
> *كوكو مان*
> *بقالهم فترة طويله مدخلوش المنتدي*
> ...



جوجو معتكف مش عارف ليه
وزودي كمان فوق دول الفون
مش بيرد عليه


----------



## sparrow (19 مايو 2011)

ربنا يطمنا عليهم ويرجعهم بالسلامة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مايو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ربنا يطمنا عليهم ويرجعهم بالسلامة



يا رب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2011)

*وحشتينا يا فيتا *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

ملاك فاقد الامل قال:


> *وحشتينا يا فيتا *​


 

*فيتا الحمد لله بخير*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *فيتا الحمد لله بخير*​


طب الحمد لله


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2011)

جوجو مفتقداه وقلقانة عليه جدا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> جوجو مفتقداه وقلقانة عليه جدا​



ربنا يطمنا عليه هو وكل الغايبين يا رب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> جوجو مفتقداه وقلقانة عليه جدا​


 

*جوجو اتصلت بيه اكتر من مره ومش بيرد*
*معرفش سافر ولا لسه في مصر*
*ربنا يطمنا عليه قريب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *جوجو اتصلت بيه اكتر من مره ومش بيرد*
> *معرفش سافر ولا لسه في مصر*
> *ربنا يطمنا عليه قريب*​


*يعني هيسافر ويسيب الفون مفتوح 
بعدين هو مكنش جايب سيره سفر
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

ملاك فاقد الامل قال:


> *يعني هيسافر ويسيب الفون مفتوح *
> *بعدين هو مكنش جايب سيره سفر*​


 
*ممكن يعملها ويسيب الفون هنا*
*وبعدين جابلي سيره السفر كتير قريب*
*خصوصا بعد اللي حصل في مصر*
*عشان كده توقعت يكون سافر*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *جوجو اتصلت بيه اكتر من مره ومش بيرد*
> *معرفش سافر ولا لسه في مصر*
> *ربنا يطمنا عليه قريب*​




مش عارفة مستبعدة الاحتمال ده
طب لو حد يعرف رقم بيته او بيته يسال عليه
معلش محتاجين نطمن عليه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش عارفة مستبعدة الاحتمال ده
> طب لو حد يعرف رقم بيته او بيته يسال عليه
> 
> معلش محتاجين نطمن عليه​


 

*اعرف المنطقه نفسها*
*لكن معرفش العنوان بالتفصيل*
*لاننا كنا بنتقابل في مكان تاني*
*يارب يكون بخير*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مايو 2011)

روزي وحشتنا اووي
مش بشوفها ع المنتدى
حد يعرف عنها حاجه يقولي عامله ايه


----------



## marmora jesus (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *اعرف المنطقه نفسها*
> *لكن معرفش العنوان بالتفصيل*
> *لاننا كنا بنتقابل في مكان تاني*
> *يارب يكون بخير*​




):
يارب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> روزي وحشتنا اووي
> مش بشوفها ع المنتدى
> حد يعرف عنها حاجه يقولي عامله ايه


*هي روزي كويسه نشكر ربنا 
بس متئبه شويه 
وواخده اجازه من النت* ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 مايو 2011)

ملاك فاقد الامل قال:


> *هي روزي كويسه نشكر ربنا
> بس متئبه شويه
> وواخده اجازه من النت* ​



*الحمدلله انها كويسه وبخير
ربنا معاها 
ميرسي ليك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *الحمدلله انها كويسه وبخير
> ربنا معاها
> ميرسي ليك*


ومعاكي يا رب 
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2011)

*جائنا البيان التالي *
*افاد احد مراسلينا من منطقه القصيرين *
*ان المدعوه روزي 86 الشهيره بنصه *
*مريضه شويه ومتلقحه مرميه في البيت *
*وانها معندهاش نت في البيت *
*وطبعا مش بتفتح من الشغل علشان مش بتروح *
*كما يقول مراسلنا من قسم القصيرين *
*ان المدعوه نصه مصابه ايضا بحاله من الكأبه المزمنه *
*واشار ايضا ان الافترائات التي تقول انها " بتدخل عالميل والفيس ومنفضه للمنتدي " *
*فهي صحيحه فعلا *
*وذلك لانها بتدخل من الموبيل *
*ومش بتعرف تسجل دخول للمنتدي*
*واخيراً وليس اخراً*
*يرسل لنا مراسلنا رساله من المدعوه نصه *
*بتؤلكم جميعا " كوبه :flowers:"*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مايو 2011)

> جائنا البيان التالي
> افاد احد مراسلينا من منطقه القصيرين
> ان المدعوه روزي 86 الشهيره بنصه
> مريضه شويه ومتلقحه مرميه في البيت
> ...



هههههههههههه

عيانة متلحقة فى البيت  ههههههههه ربنا معاها

قول للمراسل يبلغها كوبتنا قصدى سلامنا ههههههههههه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *جائنا البيان التالي *​
> *افاد احد مراسلينا من منطقه القصيرين *
> *ان المدعوه روزي 86 الشهيره بنصه *
> *مريضه شويه ومتلقحه مرميه في البيت *
> ...


 
*الف سلامة عليها *
*ونتمنى انها ترجع تنورنا فى المنتدى تانى *
*وموضوع الكأبة دى قولها مش تقلقى :smil13:*
*دى عااااااااااااااااامة مش خاصة *
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> عيانة متلحقة فى البيت  ههههههههه ربنا معاها
> 
> قول للمراسل يبلغها كوبتنا قصدى سلامنا ههههههههههه


*فعلا كلانا بنؤلها 
الف لا كوبه عليكي 
اقصد الف لا باس عليكي :new6:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *الف سلامة عليها *
> *ونتمنى انها ترجع تنورنا فى المنتدى تانى *
> *وموضوع الكأبة دى قولها مش تقلقى :smil13:*
> *دى عااااااااااااااااامة مش خاصة *
> *هههههههههههه*​


*الله يسلمك يا مانا 
ويا رب ترجع بالسلامه
وبجد عندك حق في موضوع الكأبه ده 
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (21 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *جائنا البيان التالي *​
> *افاد احد مراسلينا من منطقه القصيرين *
> *ان المدعوه روزي 86 الشهيره بنصه *
> *مريضه شويه ومتلقحه مرميه في البيت *
> ...


 
يقطعنى الف سلامه على روزى حبيبتى انشاءالله اللى يكرهوها وهى لا

روزى ربنا يحوش عنك وترجعيلنا بالسلامه ويبعد عنك العين وانتى ياحبى ياروزايتى عارفه عين مين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2011)

*وحشتينا يا سيمون 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2011)

الموضوع جميل اوي يا عياد

تسلم ايدك

وميرسي خالص علي كل اللي كتب اسمي في الموضوع

واللي طمن الاعضاء عليا

ربنا يبارك محبتكم الجميلة دي

واديني جيت ارخم عليكم واعوض بقي الفترة اللي فاتت هههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الموضوع جميل اوي يا عياد
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


*يييييييييييييييييييييييي :ranting:
ما كنا مرتاحين 
اهلا يختي :spor22:
نورتي مع ان عندنا نور زياده 
كوبه كده :a82:
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *وحشتينا يا سيمون *​


 

*سيمون بخير الحمد لله*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *سيمون بخير الحمد لله*​


*والله يبني من غيرك مش عارفين هنعمل ايه 
ربنا يطمنك زي ما بطمنا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

*ونرجع نقول وحشتناي يا *
*روكا *
*وزيزا*
*يا رب تكونوا بخير وسعاده *​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2011)

*هلا حالي موجود
واشكركم اكتير لكل من سألو فيني
ربنا يبارك محبتكم يا كل اخوتي
انتم كمان وحشتوني اكتير
بتمنالكم كل الخير من قلبي

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

just member قال:


> *هلا حالي موجود*​
> *واشكركم اكتير لكل من سألو فيني*
> *ربنا يبارك محبتكم يا كل اخوتي*
> *انتم كمان وحشتوني اكتير*
> *بتمنالكم كل الخير من قلبي*​


* وانت كمان تستاهل كل خير *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحفظك *
*ميرسي عالتيقم*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 مايو 2011)

*وحشاني Rosetta كتييييير:smile02 ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وحشاني Rosetta كتييييير:smile02 ​*


*تصدقي ليها وحشه 
والنبي لو تعرفيها ابق طمنينا عليها :smil15:
*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *تصدقي ليها وحشه
> والنبي لو تعرفيها ابق طمنينا عليها :smil15:
> *​


*
وصل يا باشا :t17:​ *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 مايو 2011)

روكا جيسوس
مباقتش بتدخل
حد يعرف عنها حاجه يطمنا
ياارب تكون بخير وكويسه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 مايو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وحشاني Rosetta كتييييير:smile02 ​*



*انا اعرف ان كان عندها امتجانات ومكنتش بتذااااكر خاالص خالص :t39:
حتى عملت مظاهر في التحرير:fun_lol:
بس اخر امتحان ع ما اظن كان الاحد اللي فات
يبقى تلاقيها مستنيه النتيجه
المهم لو حد يعرف حاجه عنها يطمنا
انا قولت اللي اعرفو
وربنا ما خبيت حاجه:t17:*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 مايو 2011)

*ُEva Maria *

*مشرفه قسم الحوار الاسلامي...بقالها كتير مش بتدخل ووحشتني انا شخصيا...*

*هي راحت فين اساسا؟*​


----------



## Eva Maria (31 مايو 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ُEva Maria *
> 
> *مشرفه قسم الحوار الاسلامي...بقالها كتير مش بتدخل ووحشتني انا شخصيا...*
> 
> *هي راحت فين اساسا؟*​


*
انا موجودة يومياً حبيبتي 
ان لم يكن بالمشاركات, فانا أقوم بالاعمال الاشرافية 

تستطيعين ان تتفقدي مشاركاتي لكي تعرفي انني متواجدة 

*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 مايو 2011)

*نورتي...*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

انريكي وحشتنا

الملكة العراقية وحشتيني اوي

كاترين وحشتيني يا قمر​


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2011)

*انا عن نفسي لسه مكلم روزي من كام يوم وهى كويسه الحمدلله..ربنا يرجع كل اللى وحشونا المنتدى تانى​*


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

ميرسي ليك يا دودو

انا موجوده اهو من فترة 

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (31 مايو 2011)

أنا كويسة الحمد لله و خلصت إمتحانات و نجحت  من غير ما حد يسأل رخامة بقى هههههههههههه :smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> روكا جيسوس
> مباقتش بتدخل
> حد يعرف عنها حاجه يطمنا
> ياارب تكون بخير وكويسه​


*ربنا يطمنا عنها يا رب 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> أنا كويسة الحمد لله و خلصت إمتحانات و نجحت  من غير ما حد يسأل رخامة بقى هههههههههههه :smil15::smil15::smil15:


*ومين بس قال انها رخامه 
منوره يا احلي مسيحيه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
والف مبروك للنجاح 
عاتي الساقع بقي ^_^
*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

وحشتنا لكل عضوووووو غايب بقاله فترة

ربنا يطمنا عليكم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2011)

*كوبتك عادل وحشتنا يا دولا 


ووحشنا كمان 
كوبتك مان وميرنا 
ونانسي 2
وكوبتك مرمر بتوع زمان 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*وحشتنا يا*
*نوستي*
*مامتي كاندي*
*والاسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسد المرقصي*​


----------



## الملك أبجر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اخريستوس انستي...
شالنجر...

عنجد في اسماء صعب تروح من بالي...

مع الاحترام و الشوق للأعضاء الي ما ذكرتهم..بس كلهم بنحبهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*كوكو مان *
*روزي *
*امه *
روكا
*نيو مان *
*واللي ما اسعدنيش حظي بلقائه لكن سمعته الطيبه سبقاه *
*ابن الشرق*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*فكره جميله--- الرب يطمنا على الكل--- إلى لسا مش عارفا اغلبهم ---*
*اشكرك اسد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*وحشتنا يا روك 
بقالك كام يوم 
مش انت 
يا رب يكون خير 
*​


----------



## prayer heartily (1 ديسمبر 2011)

شعور جميل قوي ان الناس تفتكر اصحابهم وزمايلهم الاعضاء وتفتقدهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل اللي ذكرتهم بردوا وحشنا 
وبضيف عليهم وايت انجيل 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2012)

*للرفع 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2012)

*يارب يكونوا بخير*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كوكو مان *
> *روزي *
> *امه *
> روكا
> ...




ميرسي يا باشا علي ذكر اسمي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 مايو 2012)

*scream man*

*Violet Fragrance*

*staregypt*

*اني بل*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 مايو 2012)

Servant Of Christ

أعتقد أنه غايب ليه فتره 

رغم ان علاقتي بيه مش قوي ومش متعمقه 

لكن نفتقد وجوده كأخ كان يشارك بأستمرار 

أبن الشرق 

لا اعرفه لكن أتمني أن يعود لكي نطمئن عليه 
ولكي يطمئن عليه twin 

حسين دوكي 

عابر وغايب منذ فتره 
 ونتمني اننا نطمن عليه 

netta

رغم انها مشاركه فى الموضوع 

لكن نفتقد تواجدها الدائم بيننا 

rosetta 

نفتقد تواجدها الدائم بيننا 

aymonded

غايب ليه يومين ونفسنا نطمن عليه 

+SwEetY KoKeY+

مفتقدينها ف دورة الفوتوشوب

molka molkan 

مفتقدين وجوده فى المتواجدين حاليا منذ ان بدأ يدخل مخفي 

ربنا يطمنا علي كل شخص غايب ويطمن كل شخص علي اي انسان مفتقده

​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 مايو 2012)

*scream man*

باباه كان قافل النت علشان إمتحاناته 
لكن ربنا فرجها علية 
وخلص الإمتحانات 

وهيرجع يقرفنا :new6:

قصدى ينورنا 30:

حمدلله على السلامة يا كيمو :nunu0000:
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2012)

* حابه افتقد--*

* هابى إنجل*
* بقالها مده مش دخلت*

* احب افتقد*
* كمان *

*كوبتيك مرمر*

* و *

*كوبتيك مان*

* ربنا يطمنا عنكم كلكم و نرجع نشوف مشاركتكم معانا-*
* الرب يبارك الكل*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أغسطس 2012)

وحشااانه يا

 *fullaty*
* يا رب تكونى بخير و سلام*


* وحشانا اوى اوى بردو يا *
*AL MALEKA HELANA*
*كدا قافله باب و شباك و مش مخليانا نعرف اخبار خالص و لا نتطمن عليكى..*
* ربنا يطمنا عنك يا رب و نرجع نشوفك منورانا تانى*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (6 أغسطس 2012)

فيه واحد باحبه جدا -وهو (مشرف) (بكل الحركات التشكيلية للحروف)
 وهو حبيب وعزيز و غالى 
أقل ما يقال  عنه ان الله أعطاه مواهب عديدة من ضمنها انه شعلة متوهجة من الذكاء
ليا كتير لم أستمتع بمداخلاته الرائعة الشيقة الحادة والشجاعة 
  (Molka Molkan) 
محبتى له تغرقنى فى الشوق والتلهف اذا مرت ساعات دون ان انعم بالشعور بتواجده
 وأرسل من أعماق وجدانى وقلبي إلى شخصه الرائع كل الحب 
والاحترام والتقدير


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 أغسطس 2012)

مفتقد الملكه هيلانه جدا .. مفتقد سويتي كوكي.. مفتقد بنت العذرا .. مفتقد مصطفي1971 .. مفتقد روزي .. مفتقد نيتا ..مفتقد سيرفنت..مفتقد روزيتا..مفتقد مسره..مفتقد أخوات كتير ليا .. 
ربنا يطمنا علي الجميع ويحفظ ويرعي الجميع وينتزع من قلوبنا كل افتقاد وحزن


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> مفتقد ا
> لملكه هيلانه جدا ..
> مفتقد سويتي كوكي..
> مفتقد بنت العذرا ..
> ...


بضم صوتى لصوت بدايه و افتقد كل الاخوات الى افتقدهم 
 و بضيف افتقادى ل
 كيرلس لاف جيزس
  افتقد لوسينتو
 افتقد كمان حسين دوكى
 و افتقد بى بليفر
  افتقد يوليوس عدو المرأه
 افتقد رشيد
 افتقد عصام بريف هارد
 و افتقد تواجد و تفاعل كوبتك لايون صاحب التوبيك ده-
 الرب يعين الجميع و يملاء قلوبهم فرح و محبه


----------



## white.angel (14 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بضم صوتى لصوت بدايه و افتقد كل الاخوات الى افتقدهم
> و بضيف افتقادى ل
> كيرلس لاف جيزس
> افتقد لوسينتو
> ...


*كنت داخله اكتب انى مفتقده*
*لولو *
*وكيرلس*
*وعياد *
*ربنا يرجعهم لينا تانى *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*فراشة مسيحية

انهارده عيد ميلادها 
كل سنه وهي طيبه يا رب 
*​


----------



## grges monir (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مفتقدينها فعلا  عياد
 وكل سنة وهى طيبة  وكل اسرتها بخير وسلام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

*حبو  اعدائكم 
مش باينه من امبارح 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2013)

*هو عبود فين من امبارح ؟*​


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

معلش استفسار هو جوجو ده انا..ولا حد تانى..علشان انا كمان بقالى فتره كبيره اوى مادخلتش..عموما فعلا الناس دى من ابرز الاشخاص الى فى منتدى..ربنا معاهم ويرجعهم للمنتدى بسلام
​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

مفتقدين neveena
خريستوفوروس


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*للرفع علشان الحبايب
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

كريس
ويوليوس
وماما هيلانه اوووي
و........
و يويو 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*أنا مفتقدة كل الناس اللى بيتعاركوا معايا 

زى مثلا

الملكة هيلانة

و 

طارق (دا كان عايز يموتنى)

و 

شقاوة

و 

عبود _ لا مش واحشنى أوى يعنى - نص نص 

بقالى كتييييييييييييييير ما إتعاركتش :gun:

:smile02

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*الا هو انتي ايه نظامه يا اريني 
لازم كل شويه يعني نقولك عودي يا هاميس 
ونبعت عتريس يدور عليكي 


عودي وصلي عالنبي 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*اه بجد عودي ياهاميس 
وحشتينا اووووووووووي بجد

مفتقدينك ياايرو
تعالي وانا هتعارك معاكي ياستي  : (
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*عبود فينه 

* *آخر نشاط: 16-11-2013 09:38 PM* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 فبراير 2014)

*ايريني وعبود 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

*مين هيقول لمين وحشتنا يا .......*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يوليو 2014)

عبود 
أرينى 
ماري


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الا هو انتي ايه نظامه يا اريني
> لازم كل شويه يعني نقولك عودي يا هاميس
> ونبعت عتريس يدور عليكي
> 
> ...




مين عتريس بجااا؟ 
هههههههههههههه​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مين عتريس بجااا؟
> هههههههههههههه


*اهو شخص ابن بني ادم*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يوليو 2014)

خادم البتول. محتاجئنه يعود للمنتده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 يوليو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اهو شخص ابن بني ادم*​



يا راجل قول حاجه غير كدأ
كنت فكراه ابن أم عتريس. هههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يوليو 2014)

*SECRET ANGEL*​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 يوليو 2014)

mirna ^_^
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 أغسطس 2014)

*روزيتا 
ومارسلينو 
وزيزا 
وشقاوه قلم 
بوب كمبيوتر 
تاسوني كوينا *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 أغسطس 2014)

مارسلينو

new man

molka molkan

الحوت

twin

حمورابي يخضر تاني


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 أغسطس 2014)

Coptic Man


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أغسطس 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> Coptic Man



ده خلاص بقي اب 
وهو حاليا بيهشك النوننه 
ربنا يخليهوله يا رب ويسعده


----------



## peace_86 (3 أغسطس 2014)

قلم حر (السمردلي)
أتمنى ان يكون بخير في ظل هذه الأحداث وخاصة انه هو من سوريا الحبيبة


----------

